# DWA price



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm interested in looking into getting a DWA but i would like to know about the money side of things, like how much did you pay all in all? Is it much to keep it up to date? What did you personally pay?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

By the looks of you're sig, I'd say your interested in DWA Arachnids, yeah?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah mate, i've collected spiders since i was 14 so would like to try my hand at something a little more risky. That's why i'd like to know a rough price of what people seem to pay and the overall upkeep of the license


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

You will need to ring your local council and ask them for a price of the vet fee and licence fee and also ask if their pet shop licences have a DWA entitlement if it does also get a quote on this as it can save you money as it is sometimes cheaper.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> You will need to ring your local council and ask them for a price of the vet fee and licence fee and also ask if their pet shop licences have a DWA entitlement if it does also get a quote on this as it can save you money as it is sometimes cheaper.


 
Will that also grant you a lisence to breed and sell DWA?

Depends what your council requirements are I think...as said by Jcz

Arachnids are cool, though. Ask SiUK....He keeps DWA Arachnids I think, he might be abled to help you.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

There's liabiliy insurance as well on top of that and the cost of putting the room together....
In my area for snakes the cost was over £800. Your area could be cheaper by about £300... Depends on where you live...
Thats without the room mods....


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> There's liabiliy insurance as well on top of that and the cost of putting the room together....
> In my area for snakes the cost was over £800. Your area could be cheaper by about £300... Depends on where you live...
> Thats without the room mods....


All in all, you're looking at a couple of grand....Unless your room was built with a double-door entry system when the house was constructed....and that is highly doubtful.

The lisence needs to be renewered each year, and so does the insurance...and for every new DWA animal you wish to purchase, it has to go on your lisence, and then again...costs for vet checks and inspections etc....This is what I was told, those factors alone put me off DWA for the longrun, untill I am atleast earning decent money. And then theres other things...but we'll stay on topic, as theres no need to go into that....


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> All in all, you're looking at a couple of grand....Unless your room was built with a double-door entry system when the house was constructed...
> 
> .


Christ the chippies in your area must charge a bit to hang doors.....


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> All in all, you're looking at a couple of grand....Unless your room was built with a double-door entry system when the house was constructed....and that is highly doubtful.
> 
> The lisence needs to be renewered each year, and so does the insurance...and for every new DWA animal you wish to purchase, it has to go on your lisence, and then again...costs for vet checks and inspections etc....This is what I was told, those factors alone put me off DWA for the longrun, untill I am atleast earning decent money. And then theres other things...but we'll stay on topic, as theres no need to go into that....


Whooooaaa there :whip: Don't be getting carried away again mate!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

The thing that i kinda feel about this DWA thing is that it seems to be more about the money rather than the knowledge of the person keeping these animals


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> Christ the chippies in your area must charge a bit to hang doors.....


 
Total 

Lisence, Insurance. Modifying, Equipment, Animal, Tucka, Inspections etc. 

The chippies would need to....They'd have to have re-enforced door frames so as they wouldn't come off with the amount of times that I stub my effing toe! :whistling2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The thing that i kinda feel about this DWA thing is that it seems to be more about the money rather than the knowledge of the person keeping these animals


 
That is Government & Councils all over, mate. Aslong as theyre making money, they don't care about the knowledge and experience.

My council couldnt give two ticks about anything here...aslong as money is involved. Stingey sods!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The thing that i kinda feel about this DWA thing is that it seems to be more about the money rather than the knowledge of the person keeping these animals


No you are going to need that as well... The money is easy to quantify for you, but if you are thick or not depends on the individual and we can't account for that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> No you are going to need that as well... The money is easy to quantify for you, but if you are thick or not depends on the individual and we can't account for that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOL...

I love Spiders, but I dont think I could cope with any DWA Spiders...

Imagine if one got out.....Sit on the bog for an Age o' Father....and get chomped by a Red-back! Its wrong! Atleast bite me when I am finished, and not in the process.....A little privacy is all I would ask!:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol yeah but i think the secret would be to never move them! Like put them in the enclosure they will need as early as possible to avoid moving them into a new tank as they grow so they have limited chances to ever get out into the free world


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

not sure about spiders but i would imagine you would have to do things the same or similar to snakes so here goes and this is personal experience

Firstly contact your local authority for an application form and when you do that you can ask for the cost of the licence. mine is £220 per year but it could be as much as a couple of grand. This may include the cost of the vet inspection mine didnt and i paid 269 quid for my inspection and report which is sent to the person dealing with your application, and the vet basically will say weather your room, equipment and yourself are upto having a licence and will give his recomendation to the council

call exotic direct or similar insurance compant and ask for a quote for Public Liability insurance mine is £136 pa for 10 animals

then you need to think where you are going to keep the spiders
as a rule of thumb but not hard and fast rules you usually need a double entry door (but not always) into the room. the room needs to besecure and escape proof and of an enviroment that is ok for your animals that they will thrive in, ie heating/humidity/ventilation etc. you will need to have the correct tools and equipment in relation to what you are going to keep. You will need to have warning signs on doors cages tanks etc.
You will also need to have Bite protocols in case of envenomation.

these are just a few of the main things you need to have inplace for the vet insection you will usually be asked what you are going to keep, you will then be expected to have adequate cages tanks for the Sp which will normally be looked at on inspection. these also must be escape proof and lockable with warning sign's informing what is in the tank etc
hope this helps a bit
Lee


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey mate

You have probably seen this but just incase

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/124942-how-get-dwa-license.html

Either way it looks like Viperlover is back to his ways of relaying information he has had NO first hand experience in gathering... and trying his hardest to make the thread about him.

I believe a guy called Incubus (something like that) keeps some DWAL required spiders aswell so it might be worth looking out for him.


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> All in all, you're looking at a couple of grand....Unless your room was built with a double-door entry system when the house was constructed....and that is highly doubtful.
> 
> The lisence needs to be renewered each year, and so does the insurance...and for every new DWA animal you wish to purchase, it has to go on your lisence, and then again...costs for vet checks and inspections etc....This is what I was told, those factors alone put me off DWA for the longrun, untill I am atleast earning decent money. And then theres other things...but we'll stay on topic, as theres no need to go into that....


 
:banghead:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> The thing that i kinda feel about this DWA thing is that it seems to be more about the money rather than the knowledge of the person keeping these animals


I'm a DWA holder in Plymouth. It costs £255.00 to apply. Before you get an application form you will be visited by the LA who will be extremely thorough and robust in dealing with the application. The LA know exactly what they are talking about and your knowledge will be tested along with a whole lot of other criteria that you will have to meet. It will take about 5 months to complete your application. Good luck.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ahh that's really good mate, someone who lives in the same city and has managed it is a pretty good start! Would the room set up have to be different for spiders compared to snakes do you know?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ahh that's really good mate, someone who lives in the same city and has managed it is a pretty good start! Would the room set up have to be different for spiders compared to snakes do you know?


You will have to prove that the room/facility that you provide is fit for the purpose of keeping whatever you wish to keep. You will have to be able to explain this to the vet when he attends with the LA for your inspection. The LA will want you to prove that you have adequate security and a protocol in place in the event of an escape. The administrators of the certificate are the Dept for Public Protection. There is a whole list of criteria to meet and several visits from the LA. It ain't easy.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ahh that's really good mate, someone who lives in the same city and has managed it is a pretty good start! Would the room set up have to be different for spiders compared to snakes do you know?


THIS ISN'T FIRST HAND EXPERIANCE BUT INFORMATION I HAVE BEEN TOLD (Just so you all don't do a ViperLover on me!!)

I was told that for DWA Inverts for their tanks to be kept in a locked tank. (A box in a box.) So if it escapes from the first box, the second is there to safe proof it.

Although unsure if this is needed for an application, just what I was informed.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> THIS ISN'T FIRST HAND EXPERIANCE BUT INFORMATION I HAVE BEEN TOLD (Just so you all don't do a ViperLover on me!!)
> 
> I was told that for DWA Inverts for their tanks to be kept in a locked tank. (A box in a box.) So if it escapes from the first box, the second is there to safe proof it.
> 
> Although unsure if this is needed for an application, just what I was informed.


 It depends on the council, some councils insist on this for snakes as well.


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> That is Government & Councils all over, mate. Aslong as theyre making money, they don't care about the knowledge and experience.
> 
> My council couldnt give two ticks about anything here...aslong as money is involved. Stingey sods!


out of curiosity what council are you under as the new forest district council are quite cheap on what they charge for the license


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> That is Government & Councils all over, mate. Aslong as theyre making money, they don't care about the knowledge and experience.


ViperLover you are talking out of your ass.:bash:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Herp breeder said:


> out of curiosity what council are you under as the new forest district council are quite cheap on what they charge for the license


Southampton City Council/Hampshire County Council - I am dreading when I apply for my DWA in a good few years...they are a bunch of self-centered retards!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Southampton City Council/Hampshire County Council - I am dreading when I apply for my DWA in a good few years...they are a bunch of self-centered retards!


James you mean IF you apply not WHEN!!!!! At this moment you dont know that you will even be in this hobby in a few years, you may get bit by a aggresive non venomous snake and it will put the willies up you.
there are proberbly plenty of people on here who have the big idea to own venomous one day when first into the hobby but very very few ever do, and you proberbly find its guys like myself who never gave them a thought in the begining that end up having them.
you need to find your way in the hobby get all the big ydeas out your head and focus on what you CAN do, most good keepers i have found naturaly progress into there chosen field shall we say, some go the python route some are into rare asian rat snakes some people go off in a complete tangent and end up keeping frog's or turtles but only a small percentage go down the venomous path.
so the chances of you ever owning venomous snakes is very slim, you may not think that now but i would quite happily bet £100 that in 10 years time you wont have a Dwal and i am not having a go here its just the law of averages. we were all 16 with big ideas on what our life will be like and what we are going to do but it rearly turnes out the way you think it will as Forest Gump once said "life is like a box of chocolates you never know what your going to get" well unless its a box of Malteasers


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here in america... all you need is one of these... sans fishnet and go outside and flip some rocks











... voila!

DWA!!!:lol2:

or you can buy a hamster... but they cost actual money... need that wheel and ball ro have fun with... some seed...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

them councils can eat me...











that is all...


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> James you mean IF you apply not WHEN!!!!! At this moment you dont know that you will even be in this hobby in a few years, you may get bit by a aggresive non venomous snake and it will put the willies up you.
> there are proberbly plenty of people on here who have the big idea to own venomous one day when first into the hobby but very very few ever do, and you proberbly find its guys like myself who never gave them a thought in the begining that end up having them.
> you need to find your way in the hobby get all the big ydeas out your head and focus on what you CAN do, most good keepers i have found naturaly progress into there chosen field shall we say, some go the python route some are into rare asian rat snakes some people go off in a complete tangent and end up keeping frog's or turtles but only a small percentage go down the venomous path.
> so the chances of you ever owning venomous snakes is very slim, you may not think that now but i would quite happily bet £100 that in 10 years time you wont have a Dwal and i am not having a go here its just the law of averages. we were all 16 with big ideas on what our life will be like and what we are going to do but it rearly turnes out the way you think it will as Forest Gump once said "life is like a box of chocolates you never know what your going to get" well unless its a box of Malteasers


 
Yeah thats true.

I have laid off of the thought of getting DWA, and am just gonna work on learning etc. - Anyway, lets not clog this thread any further....Anybody like to go back on topic?


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Yeah thats true.
> 
> *I have laid off of the thought of getting DWA*, and am just gonna work on learning etc. - Anyway, lets not clog this thread any further....Anybody like to go back on topic?


That is wonderful news! :2thumb:
I don’t think anyone here would be comfortable with the prospect of you keeping anything venomous.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

PDR said:


> That is wonderful news! :2thumb:
> I don’t think anyone here would be comfortable with the prospect of you keeping anything venomous.


 
Not currently anyway.

Save it for the future and we'll see. 


Lee, whats the problem?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol thanks guys! And damn i wish i lived in america and just had to flip a rock  I wouldn't try catching a deadly spider with a fishing net though :gasp:


----------

